# Split Seasons



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone just throwing it out there but have you had any experience with split seasons in your bitches ? 

My maiden bitch has had normal seasons in the past and of course after two and a half years of planning this mating and normal seasons before this one is taking a whole new turn from any of my other bitches seasons :


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d be taking her for a vet check, personally. Could be normal, could be pyo, could be an infection....


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

Done , no infection what so ever definatly not pyo and vet spoke to me about bitches splitting seasons hense why i am throwing it out there


----------



## jean0 (Feb 9, 2008)

Years ago I had a bitch that normally had quite long seasons. So, when she had one for just 2 weeks, it was totally out of character. No further discharge, and no swelling. So, as far as I was concerned, she had finished.

Fast forward another week, and she was swollen hugely, and bleeding profusely. After she had been losing heavily for a week, I was concerned and took her to the vet, in case of pyo. Bear in mind, by now, from her first day of her original season, we were on day 28.

The vet checked up inside my girl, and confirmed that there was no bleeding from the cervix, there was no infection, and everything looked like a normal season. I insisted it wasn't, and I was offered antibiotics if I wanted them, but assure that there really was no need.

I came home and opened the back door to let all the dogs out, and went to put the kettle on. I found my bitch tied with one of my males in the kitchen. I spoke to my vet who said that day 28 was too late to get pregnant, so there was no need for the mismate injection.

9 weeks later we had 7 beautiful puppies!


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, yes my bitch had a split season last time, she had a seemingly normal season, was covered but didnt take, and then 9 weeks later she had a short 7 day season. a friend of mine contacted some experienced breeders who said its not common but have come across it and some lines seem more disposed to ot than others. This is where progesterone testing may help as the bitch will normally only ovulate on 1 of these seasons.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never had this problem with any of my girls, but have helped more than a few peeps with bitches with irregular seasons by putting them on a course of Agnus Castus - a herbal tincture/tablets to help regulate the female hormones and help with more regular seasons and increase fertility when owners want to mate them.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

My kuki has horrible seasons! To start with they are quite irregular and only About once a year. They are hard to detect and her last one was split! Thankfully the stud owner was only 20mins away and very helpful and understanding, though after she wouldn't stand when I took her the first time, when I calle the next week and asked if I could try again because she was flagging my neutered boy he didnt believe it would work, but humoured me. we took her up and got 3 lovely puppies 9 weeks later. Those pups are now over 13 months old and kuki is yet to have a season again (though I think she is getting there soon) and knowing her it will probably be a silent split one 
Some girls just like testing us!


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks everyone , yes the short one has gone by she is now displaying coming in again i will be prog testing to see where she is up to in the ovulation stakes.

Thanks for the tip on Angus cactus ..i will have some investigating reading to do :001_smile:


----------



## t00ts (Mar 2, 2012)

i am thinking my 2 yr old bitch is having one of these now...she had her season in december, completely normal for her. my 4 yr old bitch is on day 8 of hers..i then found my 2 yr old bitch and 7 month old male tied in the garden. she has no swelling, no blood...her teats are slightly swollen and she is flirting, standing and flagging...she will have to have the morning after jab as i dont know the quality of his sperm, meaning if she only had one pup it could be very dangerous for her..
ive never had anything happen like this before, but am thinking of having her spayed as if this happens in the future any male over the field could get hold of her and now she has a taste for it im sure she will let him !!
plus, how can i control what i cant see..very worrying...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've had two bitches with split seasons in the past (one staffie, one yorkie) and now am blessed (!) with a third! (There must be something in the water).

It is a right pain, not least because it makes getting your bitch spayed a bliddy nightmare - there is never a "safe" time. The current bitch (springer) is also a really aggressive bugger when she is in heat, and is making out other dogs' and the cars' lives a misery. She is going to the vet on Friday to check that it isn't anything more sinister, but having had bitches with this before, I don't think it is.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

jean0 said:


> Years ago I had a bitch that normally had quite long seasons. So, when she had one for just 2 weeks, it was totally out of character. No further discharge, and no swelling. So, as far as I was concerned, she had finished.
> 
> Fast forward another week, and she was swollen hugely, and bleeding profusely. After she had been losing heavily for a week, I was concerned and took her to the vet, in case of pyo. Bear in mind, by now, from her first day of her original season, we were on day 28.
> 
> ...


I was taught that with a split season you restart the count. Maybe some vets think differently. I was told that often the 1st season is usually not complete or true (typically shorter), likely bitches won't get pregnant when they go through the 1st part but can when it starts again.

I do believe repo vets and experienced breeders are best to talk to on thr subject.


----------

